

How The World Nuked Itself Over 2000 Times - Sukotto
http://www.zerohedge.com/article/how-world-nuked-itself-over-2000-times

======
NickPollard
I think the person making the claims about all this terrible fallout left in
the atmosphere needs to read this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1429524>

~~~
hga
Yes, "the dose makes the poison", I've found NO support for the zero threshold
hypothesis.

Best example of bogus "research" about this from way back when: a study
showing US public school scores falling ... that didn't mention this wasn't
happening in private schools. Needless to say this was in the " _Why Johnny
Can't Read_ " era where we were realizing that US public school education had
started going downhill fast a bit before WWII ( _Dick and Jane and Their
Running Dog Spot_ ).

